# Waldo Ohio Apiaries



## reidflys

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

If they make it right with you will you post an update. I got 8 packages of Russians on April 8th, but I'm looking for a new supplier 2 out of 8 were drone laying Queens. I hope this whole thing works out for you. I went through Queenright which is near you one time and they were good.


----------



## Sharpie443

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

I'm not sure it's going to work out but I will post and update if anything happens. Including me filing charges. 

From what I'm hearing from other people they stood the last pick up date as well and are refusing to talk to anyone. If i had to guess they are layering up because they don't have the cash to pay everyone back. Your talking about tens of thousands just for today's pickups. 

I'll give my lawyer $50 to send them a nastygram but i don't think it's going to do any good. Not worth it to take them to court at least for me but the guys who are out thousands probably will.


----------



## Banemorth

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Ouch. If I may ask how did you find them? Did a friend refer you there or were they advertising in a local magazine or something? That really is awful. Maybe I'm too cautious but this is why I never buy from people without a good referral or positive reviews somewhere. I've been burned before. Too many people out there willing to screw people over for a buck.


----------



## Sharpie443

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

They were a major suppler in Ohio for may years. I heard about them from another beekeeper and used them for two years without any problem. I know the guy who ran it died last year mid summer and his family took over. They took my order and my money but it doesn't look like they intended to keep the business going.


----------



## loghousebees

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

I have gotten bees from them before and it seemed somewhat organized. I am surprised to hear that they just left everyone hanging.


----------



## Brad Bee

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

What did the note on the door say?


----------



## QueenlessDrone

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Hope you keep us up to date with this ridiculousness. If anything comes of it. Thanks for sharing and sorry to hear of this misfortune. 

*edit* As said in your video the guy did pass (George Taylor).....in June of 2016 but that doesn't excuse them to not take orders in 2017......


----------



## cleet0513

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

I ordered my packages on Jan 24th. Paid in full with a check made out to Susan Taylor. I arrived today on my scheduled pick up date only to find 2 sheriffs and a lot of unhappy beekeepers. I arrived at 8:40 & stayed till 9:30. Owner never called, emailed, or texted to explain there was an issue with her supplier. I drove all the way from Erie PA. Round trip over 500 miles (full tank of gas) & 8 hours of driving for nothing. Wasted a vacation day at work & not refunded yet. I have tried calling the numbers that were listed on the door. No answer and the mail box is full. I want my money back or else I will seek a lawyer.


----------



## cleet0513

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

I attached a photo of the note in my message below.


----------



## Dan the bee guy

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Ok guys get working on keeping your bees alive and making increase with your own bees then you'll never have this problem again.


----------



## genzer

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

They got me too, I'm sure George is rolling in his grave. If anyone here's of a list to add name's to for legal reasons please post.


----------



## cleet0513

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

I didn't tale a picture of the list of names since it had people's social security number listed.

My name is Chrissy Leet, 2415 E. 32nd Street, Erie, PA. I am hoping my a refund of $448.


----------



## FlowerPlanter

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Any one pay with a visa?


----------



## cleet0513

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Nope, check.


----------



## Sharpie443

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Got an update. I was contacted by a former employee of theirs on Facebook on a post I made about this. Here is what he said.

"I drove down and picked up there last load for them i quit working for them last week cause they didn't pay me there was over 125 ,000$ worth of orders they took I talked to there supplier w also didn't let them know they wasn't coming down 650 some packages set in there building for 3 days before they was able to hav someone pick them up .sorry this happened to so many people but when she didn't pay me my 1200.00 for working I knew something lik this was next!"


----------



## Delta 21

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Just WoW!!


----------



## The Honey Householder

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

I heard from another package dealer back on Tuesday 4/25/17 that Taylors was a no show and wanted to know if I wanted the load. Sorry not my supplier, not my problem. Since then my phone for nuc orders have been crazy. I had a dealer that was getting package from that load that called to see if I could fill his package orders. I'm hopeing to get his package shaken in the next two weeks. 

George told me once he transported over 3000 packages a year up to Ohio. 

George has always bought honey from me. Last year when I call to check to see when he was needing honey. I got his daughter on his phone. She said that he had died and business would run the same. Never heard from them again. 

George was the business. $$$$$$$$$$ He was one that was always wheeling and dealing. 

Sold his 400 buckets to someone else after Oct. last year.


----------



## Sharpie443

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

So after talking to some people with a little more info. I'm pretty sure our money went for the big sleep. 

If she didn't have money to pay the supplier for the last shipment I'm pritty sure I'm not going to see my money any time soon. 

That sucks.


----------



## QueenlessDrone

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Has anyone contacted the Better Business Bureau ?


----------



## caddisking

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Like Sharper i got ripped off too. The sheriff told me that when contacted Taylor told them the supplier screwed up the order and she didn't have time to contact anyone. Total lie because their trailer and truck were sitting beside the building. I'm filing a lein against the property.


----------



## Michael Palmer

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

What you are experiencing is why I never take deposits for my bees and queens. Ya never know what can happen.


----------



## Banemorth

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*



Michael Palmer said:


> What you are experiencing is why I never take deposits for my bees and queens. Ya never know what can happen.


I don't think taking deposits is the issue. Mismanagement of the funds is. Deposit money should be kept separate until the transaction has been complete (IMO.)


----------



## BuckeyeBeek

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*



QueenlessDrone said:


> Has anyone contacted the Better Business Bureau ?


https://www.bbb.org/centralohio/bus...-kilbourne-oh-70092984/reviews-and-complaints to get something done someone should also contact Ohio Attorney General Mike Dewine http://www.ohioattorneygeneral.gov/


----------



## Riskybizz

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

"I don't think taking deposits is the issue. Mismanagement of the funds is"...

Absolutely correct, but you can't mismanage those funds if you don't have them to begin with..


----------



## Banemorth

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*



Riskybizz said:


> "I don't think taking deposits is the issue. Mismanagement of the funds is"...
> 
> Absolutely correct, but you can't mismanage those funds if you don't have them to begin with..


I get why you'd want a deposit though. Customer orders 100 packages without a deposit. You create or pickup said 100 packages. Customer no shows. Goes dark. Now you have to try to resell 100 packages in a short time or eat them.


----------



## MelissaE

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Hi, my name is Melissa. My husband Paul Evans $144.00 spent on a package by check. 1785 Sunny Acres lane Amelia OH, 45102. He drove 300 miles for the "note". He arrived just after 7 am Wednesday morning. We tried calling, mailbox full. Nobody answers the phone. After reading the previous posts, it seems we are out the $144, time spent for nothing. This is "mest" up


----------



## RGD1957

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

I'm in the same boat, we really need to get together and file a complaint with the Delaware County prosecutors office, this is certainly "theft by deception" or felony fraud. It's not mismanagement of funds. I don't think we should just roll over and let it go. I've been buying from George for several years, he's dead and now others in the family have just flat out stolen from us. I knew it the minute no-one was there with that lousy note tacked on the door. Of course, I humored myself and called the numbers listed for a while but really knew what had happened. They got me for just under $700 and I know people lost quite a bit more just based on the 10 minutes I was there.


----------



## Hazmaddy

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Me too I guess order my bees in March they said the shipment was missed 2x spoke with the owner who said my much would be shipped yesterday. Guess what not here. I'm new to this but have already learned a lot.


----------



## Clify53

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Talk to the Delaware County Sheriff's Department and I was informed to send her a certified letter requesting a refund within 10 days just like if it was a bad check send it certified keep a copy of it and all your receipts and if you have no avail to that contact the Delaware County Sheriff's Department detective division and they will take a complaint over the phone since most people are from out of the area like myself I drove down for Michigan took time off work I'm out like $500 and I don't take lightly especially when they don't contact anybody to let them know what's going on next year I'll just be buying my bees from up North I raised mostly Russian and carnolians . Feel free to contact me if you like I'm not just going to let this go by the wayside good luck


----------



## Hazmaddy

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Thanks for the info


----------



## caddisking

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*



Hazmaddy said:


> Thanks for the info


I called Hardeman Aviary in Georgia who supplies Waldo with bees and they told me that Waldo no showed on 586 packages of bees. No calls texts no nothing. She told me they will some he not respone to calls nor emails either. Hardeman had the order ready to go.


----------



## genzer

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Cliffy, what good is fileing a complaint going to do? I can't believe she hasn't been arrested for fraud or gran larceny. She called one evening and asked if she could cross the company's name off and write hers above it because it wasn't in her name yet. How is this not breaking any laws?


----------



## Hillbillybees

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*



Michael Palmer said:


> What you are experiencing is why I never take deposits for my bees and queens. Ya never know what can happen.


I didn't take deposits for nucs either but had a lot of no shows. I think a fair non-refundable deposit of maybe $30 to cover the labor and boxes is warranted. I talk to the people all along the way and to not do the transaction after the bees are boxed up is wrong. It's not a terrible percentage but a real pain when it happens. Things do happen in life and that of course is excusable. But "I got them from over here and forgot to tell you" is just wrong. Especially since you were emailing and leaving voicemail and texts on their phone.


----------



## Clify53

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*



genzer said:


> Cliffy, what good is fileing a complaint going to do? I can't believe she hasn't been arrested for fraud or gran larceny. She called one evening and asked if she could cross the company's name off and write hers above it because it wasn't in her name yet. How is this not breaking any laws?


I am filing a police report Monday anyways and with who ever else I have too we will just have to push the issue she needs to answer for her actions she can file what she wants bankruptcy what ever its theft by deception of the bees are waiting to be picked up and she's a no show. 4-h kids are except here plus she set me back a year on my program


----------



## Clify53

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

there is a update on her web site that reads 
All customers that did not receive orders for the April 26th. date will receive a full refund. I will be contacting each of you by a phone call after that you will soon receive your refund

I look at it this way you sell me something and don't provide said item and you don't call and avoid phone calls and then don't show up just let everyone drive all the way there.
call it what you may its just plain THEFT


----------



## TommyTally

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

I ordered bees from them in early January, and picked them up on April 12th. They actually did not have my name/order written down (though the check was cashed), but they did give me the bees that I said I ordered. I felt like they were pretty disorganized, but I was happy that they made it right and gave me what I paid for, in spite of no documentation on their end. I went home and confirmed I had the canceled check image from the bank as well. I feel like I got pretty lucky, given the stories above.


----------



## caddisking

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*



TommyTally said:


> I ordered bees from them in early January, and picked them up on April 12th. They actually did not have my name/order written down (though the check was cashed), but they did give me the bees that I said I ordered. I felt like they were pretty disorganized, but I was happy that they made it right and gave me what I paid for, in spite of no documentation on their end. I went home and confirmed I had the canceled check image from the bank as well. I feel like I got pretty lucky, given the stories


----------



## Hazmaddy

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

I also ordered in Feb my check cleared but no need. I left many voicemails, did speak with someone was told my order was missed was told they would be shipped April 12, again no bees. Call again was told someone would call me back,, did not happen. I call the next day and spoke with someone who said she was the owner and that someone working for her had to be fired because he was not taking the bees to be mailed but was taking them to his bee yard. Again was told my bees know a nice to be sent last shipment in April, guess what no much, no bees. Talk about getting stung. This obviously is at the least a scam, and she should be charged for theft.


----------



## caddisking

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Just filed criminal complaint against Taylor and Waldo Apiary with Delaware County Sheriff's Office. She has until May 24 to pay up or theft charges will be levied against her. Contact Delaware Ohio Sheriff at 740-833-2799.


----------



## dlbrightjr

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*



Michael Palmer said:


> What you are experiencing is why I never take deposits for my bees and queens. Ya never know what can happen.


I like Mr. Palmers method.


----------



## Becksamomx2

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Got a call from Susan Taylor Sunday. She said she was refunding largest orders 1st. ($1000 theft/fraud or more results in felony charges). Made arrangements to pick up 100% refund at noon this passed Monday. She was not there when we arrived, but the people who were (Her adult kids), were able to get my refund taken care of, after calling Susan. They gave me a free nuc for the hassle. We have ordered bees from them for the last 5 years and prepaid without a problem. And our family for many years before us.. .pick up was always chaos because of their paper system. Had my husband not gone with me to pick up the refund on Monday, I would not have stayed there an hour by myself to let them get it all figured out. I was very uncomfortable, (that doesnt happen often), and would recommend anyone else getting a refund, wait for it to come in the mail.


----------



## JamesandDinaC

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Filed a criminal complaint with the County DA for theft and fraud and another with the US Postal service for mail fraud and wire fraud. Hope they get nailed to the wall.


----------



## caddisking

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*



Becksamomx2 said:


> Got a call from Susan Taylor Sunday. She said she was refunding largest orders 1st. ($1000 theft/fraud or more results in felony charges). Made arrangements to pick up 100% refund at noon this passed Monday. She was not there when we arrived, but the people who were (Her adult kids), were able to get my refund taken care of, after calling Susan. They gave me a free nuc for the hassle. We have ordered bees from them for the last 5 years and prepaid without a problem. And our family for many years before us.. .pick up was always chaos because of their paper system. Had my husband not gone with me to pick up the refund on Monday, I would not have stayed there an hour by myself to let them get it all figured out. I was very uncomfortable, (that doesnt happen often), and would recommend anyone else getting a refund, wait for it to come in the mail.


Would you please post the address of where you received your refund. I have tried repeatedly to make contact with these people.


----------



## cleet0513

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Update. I received a checl today from Susan Taylor. Not sure if it will clear but I will definately try tomorrow mor ing. If not, I will fill out my police report with all the details.


----------



## caddisking

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

For the record I did receive a refund check yesterday. Whether it clears remains to be seen. Set out all my empty hive boxes in hopes the Lord blesses me with a swarm.


----------



## Banemorth

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Happy to see people getting their money refunded even though I'm sure you'd all prefer the bees you purchased. Feel bad for you all


----------



## DaveSchade

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

I called the office number listed on their website this morning and a grandson answered. He was polite and explained that his grandmother (Susan Taylor) sent out a bunch of checks yesterday. I told him that the website stated that she would be calling *first *then sending out a check. I have not received a call from her. He took my name and number and said that she would return my call tonight. We'll see. *At least the phone was answered this time*.


----------



## JamesandDinaC

*Re: Possibly ripped off by Waldo Ohio Apiaries*

Just received a refund check in the mail today. No phone call ahead of time. Will contact law enforcement to let them know after it clears. Mine was a smaller one, just two packages and two marked queens, so they are returning money to the smaller purchasers too. Hope everyone else here gets their money back.


----------

